# Chipmunks (I think?) digging holes near my house



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this thread, the bucket works.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/chipmunks-they-everywhere-24310/


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Interesting....

If I plan to kill them. is it easier to just put some type of poison right in their hole? I don't like the thought of them having to suffer in there for however long it takes them to drown...


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

They give up in about 5 minutes. Poison takes longer and is less humane.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Hmm, good to know. As little fun as it sounds coming home to a bucket full of dead chipmunks, it's eiter that or them finding their way into my house eventually...

Thanks.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

secutanudu said:


> Hmm, good to know. As little fun as it sounds coming home to a bucket full of dead chipmunks, it's eiter that or them finding their way into my house eventually...
> 
> Thanks.


It's better to find them in the bucket than to smell them in your house.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Excellent point


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

What do you reckon to this article about chipmunks in our biggest selling daily newspaper.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2548886/Killer-chipmunks-could-invade-UK.html

One woman phoned in and said a few were already here and had attacked her pet Rottweiler.
Check out the girls A-Z in the left hand column if you are bored with chipmunks.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

So I set up the bucket...

Day 1, the peanut butter on the 2x4 ramp was licked off, no chipmunks in the bucket.

Day 2, 2x4 was knocked over, many of the seeds eaten, peanut butter licked off, and the water was filthy. I guess another animal got to it?

I forgot to set it up this morning...I'll try again tomorrow.


----------

